# Crossover recommendations for Bi-amping



## Maestro (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello,

Just wondering what is out there for home theater crossovers/processors. The Behringer DCX-2496 is probably what I am looking for, but I am just curious to know what else is on the market. The DBX Driveracks are also very capable but a little on the pricey side. I have my front left and right bi-amped using a pre-historic active crossover. I'd like more control with delay and eq as well as crossover. Any Suggestions?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope someone else chimes in as I'm interested in this as well. I'm looking at an inexpensive crossover or the dcx 2496 for probably $150 more: a big difference. The other pro-style processors/eq's I've seen cost more than the dcx. Perhaps someone can suggest some good choices on the used market that might be helpful?


----------



## Maestro (Oct 8, 2009)

I think I have done enough research to answer my own question. There is nothing on the market that can do all that the DCX2496 can do for the price. So now it's just a matter of me convincing my wife that I need one.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, the dcx does so much. I'm trying an cheaper, used electronic crossover to start-I'll post when it is all together, hope you'll do the same:T Not too many around here using these.


----------

